

SRT technology (x50 I/O speedup with SSD aux disk) works only after dirty hack - gghh
http://communities.intel.com/message/145833#145833

======
gghh
One of my friends had an interesting weekend figuring out why his brand new
ASUS motherboard with the Z68 intel chipset didn't want to cooperate with the
SRT technology ( <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_Response_Technology> ).
Well, he had to resize a random partition, than restore it back to the
original size. The reason for this is still voodoo AFAIK, something related
with toucheing the MBR maybe.

